# Help " Epic  Marketing" offer- SCAM



## Bill4728 (Aug 1, 2009)

Got a postcard from Epic Marketing offering a complementary vacation get-a-way 2 night trip at any Marriott location plus free airfare and $100 gas card. 

mice type: 
Fee and taxes extra  

Not sponsored by or affiliated with Marriott

Anyone??


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 1, 2009)

If it sounds like a scam it's probably a scam. If I received this postcard, it'd go into the shred file.


----------



## BevL (Aug 1, 2009)

Google "epic Marketing Vacation Offer".  Your post will come up, but here's a link to a long thread with your question.  Some of the posts indicate that Marriott is investigating the unauthorized use of their name, one post says that he fell for the scam and it's been a nightmare to get out of it and there are a few posts from former employees saying it's a scam.

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-866-203-1926/2

I, of course, have no way to verify any of that thread, but the free airfare and $100 cash, basically, on top of free accomodations would have me running the other way.  I would wager you have to give your credit card to them to "verify" your vacation or some such thing and the rest would be pretty predictable.  Or the taxes and fees are horrendous and you're left trying to fight them with your credit card company.

If it sounds too good to be true ...


----------

